

HN: Andy Thompson's original analytic-rumination hypothesis of depression - niels_olson
http://andersonthomson.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Andrews_Thomson_PsychReview_2009.pdf
It's a serious read, 34 pages, but very interesting, remarkable readable.&#60;p&#62;You upvoted two other articles about this to the front page, so I thought you might find the original interesting as well<p>The other two you've linked to are:<p>&#60;p&#62;http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/magazine/28depression-t.html?pagewanted=print&#60;p&#62;http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=depressions-evolutionary
======
niels_olson
It's 34 pages, but very interesting, remarkable readable.

You upvoted two other articles about this to the front page, so I thought you
might find the original interesting as well

The other two you've linked to are:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/magazine/28depression-t.ht...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/magazine/28depression-t.html?pagewanted=print)

[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=depressions...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=depressions-
evolutionary)

BTW, there's something going on where <p> tags are leaking into introductory
comments

